# NAS Pensacola Map with Markers (For directional purposes)



## KickinItInSD

Hey all,



I thought I would try to edit a google map of NAS Pcola, because alot of us

new guys have a hard time with directions..haha.



So maybe when we are discussing places on base to fish, we could use this map?



It is highly editable, so give me any suggestions on color, or anything else.



You all have spent some time helping me, so I thought spending 10 minutes making this would be a nice addition.



Here is the first edition:


----------



## Cornflake789

This is a pretty good map, should help some of the new fisherman to NAS with spot identification



A= Trout Point

B= Sherman Cove bridge rubble

C= Lake Frederic Beach

D,E= Long Seawall

F= Port ops/LEX Pier

G= Portside seawall

H= Unamed sandbar across from portside club


----------



## KickinItInSD

If you guys could help me with some info, I would add it on the map!



Here are a few things I'd love to put on:



1. Local names for the piers (I know Charlie is one of them, but don't know which..)



2. Fish found on or between the different points.



Long term, I want to make a FAQ/Guide for new Gulf anglers. This would include a few maps of the Pcola area (same format as above), tackle shops, local charters, a then probably guides/strategies on fishing for certain species (as I learn them myself). I'll make an outline in the next week or so, and then hopefully the forum can contribute their knowledge.



I'm doing this because for all the new guys out there, it's really hard to keep asking questions about things some of you learned when you were 5, and is obvioussllyy common knowledge..haha:banghead.



Let me know what you think, and any advice would be awesome!


----------



## nojerseydevil

Are there boat ramps on the Naval base for 18' Fiberglass boats?

NJD


----------



## reeltime

> *nojerseydevil (3/8/2010)*Are there boat ramps on the Naval base for 18' Fiberglass boats?
> 
> 
> 
> NJD


Yes, Sherman Cove Marina


----------



## User6882

> *KickinItInSD (3/8/2010)*If you guys could help me with some info, I would add it on the map!
> 
> Here are a few things I'd love to put on:
> 
> 1. Local names for the piers (I know Charlie is one of them, but don't know which..)
> 
> 2. Fish found on or between the different points.
> 
> Long term, I want to make a FAQ/Guide for new Gulf anglers. This would include a few maps of the Pcola area (same format as above), tackle shops, local charters, a then probably guides/strategies on fishing for certain species (as I learn them myself). I'll make an outline in the next week or so, and then hopefully the forum can contribute their knowledge.
> 
> I'm doing this because for all the new guys out there, it's really hard to keep asking questions about things some of you learned when you were 5, and is obvioussllyy common knowledge..haha:banghead.
> 
> Let me know what you think, and any advice would be awesome!


Most of the info that you are talking about getting, isn't going to come from those of use that regularly fish the base. It's one of the few places that not everybody can get to and and completely fish it out. I understand you are trying to help others somewhat, but doign what you're saying is going to rape our spots, I don't mind sponsoring a couple people to go out there but I'm not going to give away many years of things that I've learned out there on my own, as well as everybody else who fishes the base.


----------



## KickinItInSD

I understand that completely Brandon, and that isn't what I meant (I guess I communicated that poorly)



It would would be a very bare bone guide, and would have zero 'secret' spots, besides piers, would that be wrong? I mean maybe it would have fish located on whole beaches, but not GPS locations or anything.



It would be mostly definitions and locations of known beaches, and piers. It would be a newbie FAQ of the different fish species, what they eat, etc.



hope that helps,



matt


----------



## fishergirl

I would be careful about advertising Port Ops, there's a reason not a lot people fish there. If for whatever reason a lot of people find out about this and they go there all the time it would seem pretty crappy if they asked everyone in general to stop fishing there. As is there are not too many down there when it is fished but if loads of people go there when the Charlie pier is closed then we would have an issue in that we may no longer be able to fish there. 



Thanks


----------



## bigruss

Nojersey, Have you hit the bass spawn yet? Let me know if you make your way down here again. Ill take you to a better spot on NAS...Send me a pm man and we will go one day...


----------



## bigruss

[/quote]

Most of the info that you are talking about getting, isn't going to come from those of use that regularly fish the base. It's one of the few places that not everybody can get to and and completely fish it out. I understand you are trying to help others somewhat, but doign what you're saying is going to rape our spots, I don't mind sponsoring a couple people to go out there but I'm not going to give away many years of things that I've learned out there on my own, as well as everybody else who fishes the base.[/quote]





I understand what you're saying, But does it really matter when its being posted all over this forum? If people keep making reports on it it's going to get fished out. Its better to keep it hidden, there's places I fish on NAS that I will never broadcast on here or tell anyone about for the fact of it getting fished out. But what do you expect with tons of reports naming port ops on it? I seen Port Side go to crap, and port ops will be the same. But if anyone wants to fish it, just say you're going to the Aviation Museum then head out to fish. I know many people that do this. Is it right? No, but you'll be able to fish on base.


----------



## Sunshine17

Well, when we say port ops we dont say exaclty where at along port ops and what bait. many people wouldent guess where the fish are around there. They dont stick to their normal habitats in Port Ops. Very odd. So therefore it wouldent be as liley to get fished out.


----------



## Sunshine17

But I do understand what everybody is saying, and where they are coming from. Never thought there would be a big debate over base fishing spots. Haha.


----------



## bigruss

Well to be honest I don't care...But if people are worried about the spot being fished out I wouldn't put reports on here. And believe it or not it is possible for the fishing to get ruined. There. That's one reason some of the workers act like dicks. They are mad because it was their own little private spot. There were talks to shut it down again...But who knows....


----------



## lastcast

Just tell'em Ralph Gehard told you that you could fish there!

Skip

I have no clue who Ralph is!


----------



## Big Red

<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">Some here may get a little pissed, But I have to vent on this ?MY Secret Spot? BS.<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">As an example, a few days ago I finally had some time to myself & my old Navy & fishing pal suggested we fish some of his old spots on base. The first spot wasn't doing so well & we moved to his 2<SUP>nd</SUP> fave spot where we were doing quite well.<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">Then along comes a boot camper sandcrab (about 25/30 yrs old) & starts fishing along side us. Our attitude was ?Cool, the more the merrier, how's going guy?. His attitude was rather cold & he kept edging into us. Finally my bud says something to him about his crowding us. He said that ?This was HIS spot that HE had found & been fishing for over seven years.<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">
<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">Dick informed him that he had found this spot in 1973 & didn't think the kids momma knew his daddy<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">When Dick started fishing there!<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">
<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">The moral here is the same for any ?My secret spot? in the bay or gulf or anywhere else. You may think that You found it, but the odds are that over the years <U>*A Lot Of People*</U><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> were fishing that spot long before you came along!!


----------



## RickD

I first started fishing NAS back in the mid '80's.......secret hot spots come and go......What irritates me is the lack of control as to who is allowed to fish there. It should be restricted to military personnel (active duty and retired) and their dependents. PERIOD! Why should civil service and DoD contractors be allowed to fish?.......Have they earned the right to do so?....I don't think so. I think they need to check ID's at the Charlie Pier; or anywhere else on base for that matter! There are far too many out there that abuse this. Hell, I know of some that have old expired DoD contractor badges that they still use them to get on base and fish......these are the type of fools that are putting waaaaay too much pressure on certain areas on NAS. Well, I ventilated and feel better now!.....LOL!


----------



## Cornflake789

Rick brings up a very good point, I agree with this. I see to many people out there fishing that dont belong there and I wonder how the heck they got on base. Security is frikkin backwards, they will pull over someone on base for doing 21 in a 20 zone but then they will let anyone who wants to come on base, come on.


----------



## reeltime

> *RickD (4/14/2010)*Why should *civil service* and DoD contractors be allowed to fish?.......Have they earned the right to do so?....


Yeah we've earned it. keep earning it everyday. one small example, who do you think developed gps guided weapons? Besides a bunch of us civil service pukes are x-military, or retired military. OK Now I've vented.



Civil service have access to MWR services, and as it should be active duty and retired have preference, that includes the Sherman Cove boat launch, gym, BOQ and the clubs.



You do raise a good point about badge checks. Take it up with security.


----------



## user10068

reel - that is BS about the preference. First come - first served. There are retired civil service with dry storage at Sherman Cove and active duty on the waiting list, at least that was true last summer. AND THAT IS WRONG. I dont give a damn if the civil service(active or retired)is an SES, that active duty should be able to boot him the first time he walks in and requests dry storage even if the active duty is an E-1. Unfortunately MWR management does not see it that way - maybe because some of the retired dry storage tenantsare former MWR executives/employees.

Further, I believe that an active duty should boot a retired militaryin this case.


----------



## reeltime

> *JohnHYoung (4/14/2010)*reel - that is BS about the preference. First come - first served. There are retired civil service with dry storage at Sherman Cove and active duty on the waiting list, at least that was true last summer. AND THAT IS WRONG. I dont give a damn if the civil service(active or retired)is an SES, that *active duty should be able to boot him the first time he walks in* and requests dry storage even if the active duty is an E-1. Unfortunately MWR management does not see it that way - maybe because some of the retired dry storage tenants are former MWR executives/employees.
> 
> 
> 
> Further, I believe that an active duty should boot a retired military in this case.




I agree 100%, civil service should be on the bottom of the list. Actually I think the lowly payed active E1 should have highest priority, and less priority the higher the rank. Not sure I can agree with booting all the retired guys for active slots, maybe set aside a small % of slots just for retired.



I was told by Sherman staff that I'd be booted if active or retired wanted my spot, so I never ask for one. 

Of course now that you let me in on the secret maybe i'll reconsider. oke


----------



## Sunshine17

Thank God. Finally Other people than me and Cornflake see how it should be. For while I thought is was only us.


----------

